# Clean-mx.de



## GS-Dylan (May 21, 2015)

Hello,

So i received an abuse email from my provider that was sent to them from clean-mx.de . I did a quick google and saw some people claiming they have some shady practices, but these opinions are obviously biased as the person had their site shut down and server wiped by their provider because of the claim(terrible practice IMO). I was wondering if anyone has had an experience with them and how reliable their claims are.

Thanks,

Dylan


----------



## telephone (May 21, 2015)

Was it a false positive?


----------



## GS-Dylan (May 21, 2015)

Well I'm not sure yet, I've asked for more info on why the site was flagged as I'm sure exactly what the error means.


----------



## mitgib (May 21, 2015)

GS-Dylan said:


> Well I'm not sure yet, I've asked for more info on why the site was flagged as I'm sure exactly what the error means.


What is the report telling you? I've never seen a false positive from them, but I am sure they are surely possible

The reports are fairly detailed, so unsure what you could be questioning


----------



## icy (May 22, 2015)

I've had no issues when dealing with clean-mx.de. False positives can occur in terms of .exes and HTML scripts but usually they are quite accurate.

I think you should ignore the google search results as it is not necessary true.


----------



## GS-Dylan (May 24, 2015)

It looks like its a false positive as the site is basically just a site with a ton of keywords on it. I did however email cleanmx and have not heard back from them. But I've left the site online and will be marking it a false positive.


----------

